# splash



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

Here is my very first splashbabies! 4 weeks old

Forever Ugly Betty, doe









Forever Odd Molly, siamese doe


















Forever Miami Ink, buck



























and som random pics of the does


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

They are sooo pretty! Congratulations on your new litter, I'm jealous!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Gasp! They're gorgeous little babies. I can't wait until we start having ears like that around here!


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Very nice babies! I see that some of them have some redness in their eyes, I have noticed that in my litter as well. I'm not sure what's the reason for that.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

SiamMeece said:


> Very nice babies! I see that some of them have some redness in their eyes, I have noticed that in my litter as well. I'm not sure what's the reason for that.


Both mothers are form Chilloutarea Mousery, so I think I know the answer: The mothers are ch/*.

Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

The tris I got from you were beige based, right? Or at least that's what I thought. I bred them to sealpoints so I expected splash CPB (BES) only, so that's why I was wondering.


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

again with the ears, need more in australia, so gorgeous


----------



## zigable (Jul 26, 2010)

Their ears are huge! Adorable! I want one now haha XD


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Sometimes in splashed mice, if a "splash" covers the eye, the eye will be reddish. This is why, in the ECMA at least, odd-eyes are allowed when splashed mice are being shown. This occurs with cch/* and ch/*, and possibly ce/*, but I've never bred ce/* splash, so I can't speak to that personally. Odd-eyes not common in splashed mice, but they're not unheard of, either.

P.S. These ears _are_ nice, but they're nothing like some of the large pale selfs attain. I just started a thread for pictures of big ears (titled "Biggest Ears") if you're interested.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> Sometimes in splashed mice, if a "splash" covers the eye, the eye will be reddish. This is why, in the ECMA at least, odd-eyes are allowed when splashed mice are being shown. This occurs with cch/* and ch/*, and possibly ce/*, but I've never bred ce/* splash, so I can't speak to that personally. Odd-eyes not common in splashed mice, but they're not unheard of, either.


Hi Jack, no, it is just the other way around, what gives odd-eyes: Spl/* removes the influence of c-dilution at the splashes and recovers melanine production. This does not only happen in the fur. When a splash covers the region of the eye, the melanine production is recovered there too. In summary we can say, the mouse would have red eyes, because of having ch, but the splash on the eye recovers the black colour, which would be given in a C/* mouse without c-dilution.

Regards, Roland


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

SiamMeece said:


> The tris I got from you were beige based, right? Or at least that's what I thought. I bred them to sealpoints so I expected splash CPB (BES) only, so that's why I was wondering.


Hi Charles, you are right, but I have been wrong, my mistake, sorry: The mice I gave to you looked beige based, but it is very hard to see a difference to CPB based Tricolor. I got the splashed mice from the US orginally, and the american siamese selections did not have good points, the contrast of points to body is very low. Therefor the CPB (ce/ch) are little different from the ce/ce.
I know that there are very beautiful siameses with fanstastic contrast in the US now, especially Jack has some very nice Siamese  , but the ch/* which were in the original Import mice were not good in this respect.

So, you probably got Tricolors is beige and in CPB too.

Regards, Roland


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

That's no problems for me with siamese or cp base splashed. In Sweden mice breeder are very found of the rubin eyed splashed. My waitinglist is huge


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Roland said:


> Jack Garcia said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes in splashed mice, if a "splash" covers the eye, the eye will be reddish. This is why, in the ECMA at least, odd-eyes are allowed when splashed mice are being shown. This occurs with cch/* and ch/*, and possibly ce/*, but I've never bred ce/* splash, so I can't speak to that personally. Odd-eyes not common in splashed mice, but they're not unheard of, either.
> ...


I think we're saying the same thing (or trying to, at least)! :lol:


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Jack Garcia said:


> I think we're saying the same thing (or trying to, at least)! :lol:


You are welcome, nice try !


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You explained that so well! thanks!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Roland said:


> Jack Garcia said:
> 
> 
> > I think we're saying the same thing (or trying to, at least)! :lol:
> ...


Hehe. Yeah, I just said it backwards. Oooops.


----------

